# Best stack for MASS!



## 604Guy (Sep 23, 2011)

I need your opinion brahs weighing out the pro's and con's. I have read all the profiles for them but just need your opinion to make a decision. 


Thanks brah - you guys are awesome (in advance)


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 23, 2011)

howcome you added winny to the end of all of these, its a cutting drug
from the choices youve given i think  Dbol test e deca would provide the most mass gains minus the winny


----------



## 604Guy (Sep 23, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> howcome you added winny to the end of all of these, its a cutting drug
> from the choices youve given i think Dbol test e deca would provide the most mass gains minus the winny


 
I have researched a lot and many people (local and internet) - both sources said winstrol will harden you up when finishing your cycle.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 23, 2011)

604Guy said:


> I have researched a lot and many people (local and internet) - both sources said winstrol will harden you up when finishing your cycle.


thats true it will, so will tren
im too concerned with hair loss to mess with any of thoes, im going with anavar to harden up at the end of this bulker


----------



## beautifulpeople (Sep 23, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Deca/Test E and Dbol for mass, but it's not my favorite stack. I'd take a Test P/NPP with an Epi kicker over that any day and feel cleaner and less bloated with a more controllable stack. Your diet is gonna dictate a lot of this though, obviously.


----------



## 604Guy (Sep 23, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> thats true it will, so will tren
> im too concerned with hair loss to mess with any of thoes, im going with anavar to harden up at the end of this bulker


 
really bro? have you tried both?

you will use dbol and which test?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 23, 2011)

This is by no means typical but deca @ 300mg didn't really seem to add much to the cycle. My joints felt better but I think I would've grown better just adding more test. Dbol is great though, I think a healthy dose of test + dbol is hard to beat for mass


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 23, 2011)

604Guy said:


> really bro? have you tried both?
> 
> you will use dbol and which test?


No i wont do winny or tren because theyre more harsh on the hair line
and dbol with test e would be great


----------



## GMO (Sep 24, 2011)

The best stack for mass would be the following IMO:

Wk 1-4 Test prop 100mg eod
Wk 1-4 Anadrol 50mg ED
Wk 1-12 Test E 750mg
Wk 1-12 NPP 500mg
Wk 8-13 D-bol 50mg ED


----------



## 604Guy (Sep 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> The best stack for mass would be the following IMO:
> 
> Wk 1-4 Test prop 100mg eod
> Wk 1-4 Anadrol 50mg ED
> ...


 

How about this?

Wk 1-6 Test prop 100mg eod
Wk 1-6 D-bol 30mg ED
Wk 1-8 Test E 500mg
Wk 9-12 Test E 750mg 
Wk 13-16 Test Prop 100mg eod
Wk 13-16 Winstrol 50mg ED
WK 15-16 Masteron 100 eod.
WK 17-20 PCT clomid + tamox


----------



## 604Guy (Sep 24, 2011)

I meant to say this:


How about this?

Wk 1-6 Test prop 100mg eod
Wk 1-6 D-bol 30mg ED
Wk 1-8 Tren Ace 100 eod
Wk 1-11 EQ 500mg/week
Wk 1-8 Test E 500mg/week
Wk 9-12 Test E 750mg/week
Wk 13-16 Test Prop 100mg eod
Wk 13-16 Winstrol 50mg ED
Wk 13-16 HCG 500iu/week
Wk 15-16 Masteron 100 eod.


Wk 17-20 PCT 
Wk 17 - clomid 100mg
Wk 18-20 clomid 50mg nolva 50mg


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Sep 24, 2011)

Any of those cycles look fine to me man. I like tren myself so that's usually a stapple but if I where to switch it out I'd probably go withthe deca or npp with bdol up front maybe some thing like superdrol the last few weeks to dry out a bit and keep gaining.
Just my input.


----------



## GMO (Sep 25, 2011)

604Guy said:


> I meant to say this:
> 
> 
> How about this?
> ...



Winstrol and Mast in a bulk cycle...no, I don't think so.  Nandrolone is a superior bulker to tren as well IMO.

Also, 11 Weeks of EQ is a waste...


----------



## DeezNuttz (Sep 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> The best stack for mass would be the following IMO:
> 
> Wk 1-4 Test prop 100mg eod
> Wk 1-4 Anadrol 50mg ED
> ...



What is the purpose of running NPP as opposed to the long ester? Maybe so you can run it up to PCT as opposed to stoping 2 weeks early? Just trying to learn!


----------



## 604Guy (Sep 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> Winstrol and Mast in a bulk cycle...no, I don't think so.  Nandrolone is a superior bulker to tren as well IMO.
> 
> Also, 11 Weeks of EQ is a waste...




bro may you enlighten me with your knowledge and re-vision my cycle?
I have an opened bottle of masteron prop and opened pack of oral winny so thats why i was thinking of using it. also how long to do eq ..etc.


thanks my brah.


----------



## GMO (Sep 25, 2011)

604Guy said:


> bro may you enlighten me with your knowledge and re-vision my cycle?
> I have an opened bottle of masteron prop and opened pack of oral winny so thats why i was thinking of using it. also how long to do eq ..etc.
> 
> 
> thanks my brah.



Eq is best run 16-20 weeks because it is a very slow starter.  If you have mast and winny, go ahead and use it.  The title of this thread is "Best Mass Stack", which is why I commented the way I did.  The "Best Mass Stack"  would not have Mast and winny in it, as they are cutting agents.  Bulking orals such as d-bol or anadrol would be used rather than winny.

The way you have your cycle set up is more for lean mass gains, which is fine.  I prefer lean gains myself, but if I wanted to really put on some weight, I would run the cycle I posted above.



DeezNuttz said:


> What is the purpose of running NPP as opposed  to the long ester? Maybe so you can run it up to PCT as opposed to  stoping 2 weeks early? Just trying to learn!


 
NPP kicks in within the first two weeks.  The decanoate ester takes a good 5 weeks to get rolling, and stays with you for a long time making recovery much more difficult.  Even if you do stop two weeks before the test, that nandrolone is still in your system well throughout your PCT.  NPP is quick, clean and can be run for shorter periods of time as well.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Any of those cycles look fine to me man. I like tren myself so that's usually a stapple but if I where to switch it out I'd probably go withthe deca or npp with bdol up front maybe some thing like superdrol the last few weeks to dry out a bit and keep gaining.
> Just my input.


I think SD gains are mostly water, I hate how fast you lose the gains. If I were to add it, it would b week 1-4


----------



## cg89 (Sep 25, 2011)

Im running
Week 1-4 Dbol 50mg
Week 1-12 Test E 750mg
Week 1-12 Tren E 400mg
Week 1-12 Exemstane 12.5mg


----------



## OnPoint88 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dbol makes me lethargic and takes the life out of me.


----------

